# Hamilton - How To Spot A Fake?



## j90rdn (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello all.

Brought a new Hamilton on-line last night (H61411133), and while searching through the internet today for a new strap for it (it's on a braclett and I prefer leather) I've noticed that there are websites that openly admit to selling "replica" watches, this being one of them. This has me worried that I may be buying a replica rather than the real thing. Obvious question is, is there a way of telling if this is a replica or the real thing? I'm assuming it will be a back off job and look at the movement, but being a complete novice I'm not sure I would be able to spot the difference in movements anyway.

Help appreciated.

Many Thanks


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

j90rdn said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Brought a new Hamilton on-line last night (H61411133), and while searching through the internet today for a new strap for it (it's on a braclett and I prefer leather) I've noticed that there are websites that openly admit to selling "replica" watches, this being one of them. This has me worried that I may be buying a replica rather than the real thing. Obvious question is, is there a way of telling if this is a replica or the real thing? I'm assuming it will be a back off job and look at the movement, but being a complete novice I'm not sure I would be able to spot the difference in movements anyway.
> 
> ...


welcome to the world of watch buying ,thats why youre much better off buying expensive watches either through a forum or over the counter that way youre pretty sure what youre getting is the real deal.i almost bought a fake sector last night ,im all for a good replica but i like to be told beforehand .


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

If you can post a couple of pictures of the front and the back i'm sure the members here will take a look for you.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Unless it's a very good replica indeed, the difference will be very blatant. High end replicas tend to be of the well known very high end genuine manufacturer's watches (Rolex, Omega, Breitling etc) rather than the lesser well known. If you take some photos as close up as you can establish focus an post them here, we'll be able to tell you if it's genuine. To be honest I didn't know think Hamiltons were replicated.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Filterlab said:


> Unless it's a very good replica indeed, the difference will be very blatant. High end replicas tend to be of the well known very high end genuine manufacturer's watches (Rolex, Omega, Breitling etc) rather than the lesser well known. If you take some photos as close up as you can establish focus an post them here, we'll be able to tell you if it's genuine. *To be honest I didn't know think Hamiltons were replicated.*


everything has been replicated :lol: if there doing feiko's and alpha's you can bet there doing hamiltons


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

if you google "replica" "watch" & "hamilton"


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

No way! I can't believe anyone would bother, particularly with a Seiko. Mind you, if there's fake Alphas...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Filterlab said:


> No way! I can't believe anyone would bother, particularly with a Seiko. Mind you, if there's fake Alphas...


There are lots of fake Seikos out there especially Monsters. I suppose the rational is as you say "why would anyone bother" therefore people are less likely to be suspicious. I presume there is still a very health mark up for the fakers


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

mutley said:


> ...I presume there is still a very health mark up for the fakers


Especially if they're sold as genuine.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Filterlab said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > ...I presume there is still a very health mark up for the fakers
> ...


thats the problem.....i dont have a problem with a replica, if you buy it as one.....but if your duped into thinking that its a real one, and it aint????? thats just wrong


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

It's very out of order, not only because it damages the company who make the genuine article, but also because it fleeces folk who may not be aware of the difference between a high quality watch and a low quality watch.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

j90rdn said:


> I've noticed that there are websites that openly admit to selling "replica" watches, this being one of them. This has me worried that I may be buying a replica rather than the real thing.


I hope I'm wrong but I haven't seen any websites that sell replicas and the real thing side by side. I have seen some that only sell replicas. Hope it works out ok for you.


----------



## orionz (Feb 15, 2009)

Watches that cheap aren't beeing replicated in high quality. And if you see a website selling rep Hamiltons, that in almost all cases mean, they have put pictures of gen watches in their web site and aren't going to send you a watch or you will become a total crap.


----------



## j90rdn (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. When it lands I'll get some pics posted. Fingers crossed it's not a fake. It says it's got the box and papers, so may take it along to a jewellers and compare it to one they have.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

If it's got its box and papers then it's less likely to be a rep. What did you pay for it?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

j90rdn said:


> Thanks for the replies. When it lands I'll get some pics posted. Fingers crossed it's not a fake. It says it's got the box and papers, so may take it along to a jewellers and compare it to one they have.


If you email the link to j(dot)harvey(at)gold(dot)ac(dot)uk then I'll happily take a look and report my thoughts back to the thread


----------



## j90rdn (Jan 21, 2009)

Paid Â£130 plus postage. Bit of an impulse buy. I think that is about half it's value, so if it turns out to be genuine won't be a bad buy. I know it's not the best or most expensive watch in the world, but liked it's simplicity.

Once I get the links I'll post them up.

Thanks again for all the offers of help. Great forum this!!!!

Lee


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

j90rdn said:


> Paid Â£130 plus postage.


Sounds about right to me, I've seen several online retailers (with good reputation) selling the Khaki Action for around the Â£130-Â£140 mark.


----------

